# R.I.P. John Wetton (King Crimson, Asia, Solo)



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Sad news that I have to break the death of John Wetton, someone who has been a big part of my musical life.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Sad indeed. A great bassist, composer and improviser.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

From my blog today:






One of the truly greats of progressive rock passed away today, aged only 67: John Wetton, singer, bassist and song writer. He played in bands like King Crimson, Uriah Heep, U.K., and Asia, and in numerous projects, most notably Steve Hackett's revisiting Genesis songs. In his memory, the beautiful song Rendezvous 6:02 by U.K. from 1979. RIP.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Wetton with King Crimson, 1974:






Live at the Concertgebouw. Wetton's playing and improvisation on this is miraculously good:






No video on this one (Larks' Tongues in Aspic Part 1) but Wetton's virtuosity and unique sound palette are on full display:


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Love his work with Asia. RIP


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Another of the best prog bassists gone. His legacy will live on long into the future.

Chris Squire - 2015
Greg Lake - 2016
John Wetton - 2017

He's on several of my 'desert island records'.

Here's a clip from 2013 of him performing with young US prog band, District 97.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

It's a damn shame. He was playing and singing great the last time I saw him in 2012.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Great music he left us with


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

starthrower said:


> It's a damn shame. He was playing and singing great the last time I saw him in 2012.


Regardless of our political differences, total respect for this comment.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Sorry to hear this.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

neoshredder said:


> Regardless of our political differences, total respect for this comment.


My closest buddy and I have been to numerous concerts together, we've spent thousands of hours hanging and listening to music, drinking beer, but we hate each others' politics! He's still the big brother I never had.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Simon Moon said:


> Another of the best prog bassists gone. His legacy will live on long into the future.
> 
> Chris Squire - 2015
> Greg Lake - 2016
> ...


That's THREE former King Crimson bassists gone now - Greg Lake, Boz Burrell and now John Wetton.


----------

